# Gonna confront a coworker tomorrow.



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

He is obviously targeting me and bullying me I don't know why. Maybe he does it to others but I really don't care. He is not going to do it to me. I could possibly lose my job but I will try my best not to. I honestly don't care if he is above me. I'll find another. I already confronted one coworker and got his *** to straighten out but that was too easy and this fool probably thinks just cause he is high rank he can do whatever he wants.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Hussle said:


> He is obviously targeting me and bullying me I don't know why. Maybe he does it to others but I really don't care. He is not going to do it to me. I could possibly lose my job but I will try my best not to. I honestly don't care if he is above me. I'll find another. I already confronted one coworker and got his *** to straighten out but that was too easy and this fool probably thinks just cause he is high rank he can do whatever he wants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You might be better dealing with his boss than him directly. Bullying is generally frowned upon in the workplace.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Maslow said:


> You might be better dealing with his boss than him directly. Bullying is generally frowned upon in the workplace.


Im backing out of my original plan. ****in A man. This job is too important. Ughhh. I'm just going to have to figure out how to deal with this a less aggressive way. I admit I need this job. But this man been on my nuts ever since I got here. I don't know if he has short man complex or not but I get the feeling he is out for me. His boss is my boss as well but my supervisor and him are like at the same level.

Always trying to do something negative. Maybe he is just messing around and he does it to other people but this is not the idea I get. Grrrrr. Wish I could just walk in his office right now and just close the door but it's too risky. The other guy I confronted was just a worker like me so he doesn't **** with me anymore. He is scared of me now.

****in A I think I will just **** with him for now on. Maybe bully him a few times as well but indiscreetly. That or non aggressively confront him at a specific time. Ughhh. Got to figure this out as well but if mfers start screaming it's a wrap.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

People suck.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Maslow said:


> People suck.


Yeah but money is more important. Will reevaluate how I want to approach this.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Hussle said:


> Maybe bully him a few times as well but indiscreetly.


That sounds like a very good idea.
Oh yeah I like this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yea its a tough situation when the bully is a superior at work. Been there myself. You threaten him or kick his *** its your job. You could challenge him to meet up and settle this off the clock like men. Or go to human resources or his superior. Or his tires on his car could magically go flat! Karma is a *****! ( not suggesting you do anything illegal but sometimes bad crap just happens to people)

Lots of options for you all have risks however. Dont do what I did I just took the punishment. Take some action. Good luck


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Directly tell your boss. If you engage the bully, it can escalate the problem and your job can be jeopardy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Terrible idea. Never directly confront a bully at work!


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> You could challenge him to meet up and settle this off the clock like men.


you're condoning assault and battery? the hell?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Terrible idea. Never directly confront a bully at work!


I told him not to confront him at work. Deal with it off the clock and off company property. Or in the alternative go through official channels and notify su.periors at work.

Going through official channels may not work very well however. Depends on what type of upper management you have at the company. They will side with the superior normally since they are considered the more valuable person to the company. Also you will be labeled a snitch. So if you got to management make sure you have evidence. Cell phone recording would work nicely!


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

versikk said:


> you're condoning assault and battery? the hell?


No I am not. Hopefully you can discuss the issue with him and violence will not come of it. But if it does you have the right of self defense.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

@*versikk* > I thought I had seen your new userpic somewhere...


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

chrisinmd said:


> I told him not to confront him at work. Deal with it off the clock and off company property. Or in the alternative go through official channels and notify su.periors at work.
> 
> Going through official channels may not work very well however. Depends on what type of upper management you have at the company. They will side with the superior normally since they are considered the more valuable person to the company. Also you will be labeled a snitch. So if you got to management make sure you have evidence. Cell phone recording would work nicely!


I agree, higher-ups usually have stronger emotional, and business-related bonds with each other.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> @*versikk* > I thought I had seen your new userpic somewhere...


:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:boogie rofl


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@versikk I like how the dot isn't centered in your avatar, makes it seems mildly subversive.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @versikk I like how the dot isn't centered in your avatar, makes it seems mildly subversive.


yay :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> I told him not to confront him at work. Deal with it off the clock and off company property. Or in the alternative go through official channels and notify su.periors at work.
> 
> Going through official channels may not work very well however. Depends on what type of upper management you have at the company. They will side with the superior normally since they are considered the more valuable person to the company. Also you will be labeled a snitch. So if you got to management make sure you have evidence. Cell phone recording would work nicely!


If going through the official channels with a complaint that you're being bullied at work doesn't help, you should probably seriously consider finding a job with another employer. If they are that ambivalent (unwilling to get involved) about the well-being of their employees in this area, they are probably going to be the same way about other things and (if you have a choice) they're not the kind of people you should really want to work for anyway.

That's if you have a choice and you can actually get another job and it doesn't completely disrupt your life. If you can't do that I still would not recommend direct confrontation even if you don't think things will get physical. Direct confrontation of a bully is just a bad idea (IMO). The only people who should be doing it are higher ups and even they could be risking their safety or even their job by doing so.

Ideally, maybe you could smooth things over by trying to get to know the person and letting them know you're not their enemy. This rarely works for bullies but it might be worth a shot if you're in a bind and have no other solution.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Terrible idea. Never directly confront a bully at work!


No. It has worked already with another coworker. I just walked straight in his office and I could tell he was stressed out and scared af from me confronting him. He doesn't **** with me or dare try me anymore. It was too easy. But like I said before he is a worker bee like me.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

chrisinmd said:


> Yea its a tough situation when the bully is a superior at work. Been there myself. You threaten him or kick his *** its your job. You could challenge him to meet up and settle this off the clock like men. Or go to human resources or his superior. Or his tires on his car could magically go flat! Karma is a *****! ( not suggesting you do anything illegal but sometimes bad crap just happens to people)
> 
> Lots of options for you all have risks however. Dont do what I did I just took the punishment. Take some action. Good luck


Naa man. This man is a 40 plus year old 5'3" 140 pounds who probably been a nerd his whole life. I'm mopping the floor with his face if it gets physical. I'm not trying to beat his ***. I'm trying to get him to back off. I tried bullying him once before already and it was kinda funny. I could see it in his face he doesn't like it. But I don't want him to feel like now he has to keep getting at me because I can tell he probably been bullied his whole life. I'm just trying to get him to back off in a way that he won't be trying to sabotage me at every moment.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hussle said:


> Yeah but money is more important. Will reevaluate how I want to approach this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This is whats keeping me from quitting.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok guys. Just an update. I still really think he has it out for me. I thought it was known not to get physical with me but the past two times, he did this thing where he pretends he will choke me and I let it slide cause he didn't really go through but this time decided to punch me in my right arm kinda play fully but I don't like this ***** and don't like that as well and we definitely ain't cool so imma give him one more chance and see what he does and it will confirm what I've been knowing and I won't have a choice. I should have said something but I didn't so I will let that one go but not giving him anymore. If he touches me one more time, I will have to do this. 

I'm going to try and do it as non aggressive as possible and not like the previous guy. I know I can be intimidating when I want to but I don't want to do it that way lol. Going to do it as effective as possible without the aggressiveness involved. I don't want to scare this guy but I will demand respect. 

Basically voice my complaints to him and if he is a dick about it then I'll turn up the aggressiveness. I don't have a problem with anyone else except this guy and the previous guy who I made him act right real quick and this guy will do the same. It's gotta be jealousy or something or the guy is just a dick but I'll make him act right like his buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Did it. Lmao. More details to come but I did it. All I can say for now is always speak your truth. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Good. People are *****ing a**holes to you if you don't fit in. You have to do it back to them in the worst way. It's the only way to get them to f**k off.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Good. People are *****ing a**holes to you if you don't fit in. You have to do it back to them in the worst way. It's the only way to get them to f**k off.


Naa. I didn't take the aggressive route. I wish I could. I did my best to remain as professional as I could. Could have done it a bit more differently but I am satisfied with what I did.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

He tried to deny everything I was talking about, but I could see the look on his face that I remembered EVERYTHING. I wasn't taking his bull**** either about denying everything because I was somewhat surprised but remembered most *******s always deny the **** they did so I continued mentioning all the **** realizing during the confrontation that he was never going to admit anything at all. Even tried to get me to lower my voice but I got even louder lmao. You want to bring me in **** then I'll bring you in this **** with me.

Really it was one incident that set it off. I wasn't going to confront him like how it went cause it was just little annoying things that he did but remember how the first guy I talked about and how I confronted him cause it got physical.( I talked about him in another thread.) 

Yeah, this is what happened lol. I wasn't having it when it got there. He can play little games but he made a mistake by getting physical, whatever your problem with me is, I don't care i don't play around when it comes to that.

You can call me a horrible name to my face and I might or might not retaliate. If you hit me or disrespect me physically, I will definitely retaliate or do something about it whether it's right after, a day after, or years after. I don't forget BWOYYY!!!

Going to write a lot of **** on my blog about this now and probably upload it by next next weekend. I want to get all the details before it's still fresh on my mind. I'm just glad I don't have to play nice guy to this little f u c c anymore and now he knows whats up.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

I also told my superiors as well what was going on. I am taking the honest talkative route since there's no point in me trying to intimidate or make this guy submit cause he is just going to probably play more little games. I already confronted him and he just denied every single thing so I decided to just tell my manager.

So it's not just me and him now that knows that he was trying to bully me but my superior knows as well. I'm going to keep my distance. I doubt this will make him act any different, but I know he won't be touching me in any kind of way from now on imma let him know if he does but he's probably pissed that I called him out too lol.

From this point if anything major happens, I'll just go straight to HR.

Note to everyone here. If **** like this happens and your scared to confront the person you have problems with, just go and talk to a manager or HR and just be perfectly honest because so far from my workplace experience, whenever you confront somebody most of the time they will deny it unless you got some sort of camera evidence or some **** but I still prefer to get in the person's face and see what they have to say. So from this point on, if I have a problem with anyone else again, I'll confront them first without any aggression and then tell on them too lol

I'm just going to be a talker from now on and just snitch on this guy every time he does something I deemed antagonizing me. And try to let the other coworkers hear as well so they know about it if I can. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

He is nicer to me now. It's always better to take action. Anybody who is reading this. Stop taking **** and start taking action. I gotta write this stuff this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Months in looking back at this, it was the best course of action I took. The guy definitely shows me more respect now the ****ing cock sucker, still wanna choke this little ****, but by me taking the professional confrontation route he has changed for the better. I basically made him act right. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

